# Futaba CDR-5000



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyone have one of these chargers, or know someone that has one? I have read a lot about it, but have never seen one at the track. I was wondering if there is reason for this. From what I have read it seems to as good or better than a turbo 35, for the same money. Any input would be great... Thanks, Jon


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

I think they just never caught on because of the cost and competition. It is a very good charger.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I bought one. I'm kind of conflicted over it. One of the reasons I bought it is that it has an internal DC-DC converter so it can charge even a 12-cell pack from a 12V DC power source. I use a 12V auto battery for charging power outdoors (not ready to take the plunge on a generator) and this charger can charge my spec packs at higher amp rates than any other charger I have. The spec packs typically peak at over 11 volts. The turbo-35 backs off the charge rate because it doesn't get enough input voltage from the auto battery. A tekin charger just quits.

That said, the reason I am conflicted is that it has no "long lockout" feature. So it is not usable on any pack that is likely to false peak. How dumb could Futaba possibly be to make an RC battery charger without a long lockout feature? (This is not just my inability to find that option in the manual - I called Futaba support about it and they don't seem to think it is needed.)


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

I have one.. Ill agree with the above the non lockout upfront is a PITA at times...However the only time its posed a problem to me is when I run it and other chargers off of the same power supply... Any dip in the input voltage>>>Say my GFX kicks on>>> the cdr will false peak.. When I keep it on a dedicated supply its flawless...

OK the positives... #1 the ability to cycle packs as CELLS... There is a 7 wirelead that allows you to charge/discharge/cycle cells individually while still hooked up as a pack... This can easily show you a weak cell and overall give you a match efficiency of the pack... #2 40AMP discharge... My GFX cant do that... #3 the ability to charge my 3PK and my receiver pack WHILE its charging my regular batts... The 3PK TV screen that uses about 700000 jiggawatts everytime you turn it on is hard on batts.. this charger will cycle them and has the ability to condition them... all While your charging your regular batts.. so between rounds I can keep my TX at peak condition.. and cycle them as recommended by futaba to keep the cells fresh.. #4 the information given.. the futaba gives yoiu a lot of information about the batts, lost of graphs etc etc... 

Negatives... #1 lockout as mentioned. #2 NO motor features...Just an adjustable motor feature would have ben great... Noww Im forced to use my GFX to do all my break ins... IF NOT for the lack of motor run in feature I would have bought 2 cdr5000's instead of 1 gfx and 1 cdr5000..#3 support... Im my limited conversations with futaba about this charger and some of the issues Ive yet to talk to ANYONE there who really even has any understanding of how this thing works or why it does what it does...To be honest your better off calling the local pizza hut and asking them questions about the charger.. The odds of getting a correct or semi intelligent answer would be improved... So for that I give the credit 1000000000% to competition electronics... Those guys are great with the customer service.. they answer you the same day and get into as much or as little of detail as possible... Futaba on the other hand..Im not at all ipressed with the help ive gotten from them on radios or this charger.. 

Again its a nice unit... But I worry about what will happen if I ever have a real problem with it.... 

FWIW I run for MY WALLET.. Im not sponsored by futaba or CE or anyone.. I just happened to have and use BOTH a new GFX and a new CDR5000.


----------



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks alot kenwood and ta man. I wondoer why they didn't put a motor run feature on it??? How does it compare to the size of your gfx? It looks much smaller in pictures, but like I said, I have yet to see one at the track. Thanks again for the input, I still haven't made up my mind... If it had a motor run feature, I would definately be sold on it.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Its a LOT smaller than the GFX... It is about 4" More narrow...and about half as deep... If I think about it this week Ill post a side by side picture of them for perspective...


----------



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

great thanks


----------

